# I See The Grizzlies Runnin S.H.I.T In The West In 5-4 Years



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

*I See The Grizzlies Runnin stuff In The West In 5-4 Years*

So much young talent..........damn


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Plus the number 4th draft pick


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

It's one thing to get young talent in the draft. It's an entirely different thing to keep them


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I think they'll be pretty good in a few years, especially if they draft someone good( Butler, Dunleavy, Wagner, Gooden). IMO, a lineup with Jwill, Battier, Gasol, draft pick, and Wright would be pretty good.... too bad they traded us Francis for Dickerson, Othella and our pick next year:laugh:


----------



## martymar88 (Jun 12, 2002)

gonna be a strong team, especially w/ that West guy running things. Will get Houston 1st round pick next year too.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *martymar88 *
> gonna be a strong team, especially w/ that West guy running things. Will get Houston 1st round pick next year too.


How does Memphis get Houston's pick next year.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Junkie I think Houston's next year pick is owed to us because of the Francis trade. It's the same as us owing Detroit our first round pick next year if we're selected to pick anywhere beyond the 4th or worse. But if we happen to not fall in one of those spot next year, the following year they are owed our pick regardless to where the pick falls. I think this all came about because of the deal with Otis Thorpe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Wagner*

They'll pick Wagner and trade Jason "***edited by Spartanfan2003*** " Williams. They'll be 7th seed in the playoffs in 3 years.


----------



## Brak (Jun 14, 2002)

I can see it happening, Jerry West is going to be an awesome coach for them.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Sydney Lowe has to go b4 you guys thinking playoffs.
And what's with all the frustrations in J.Williams during games?
Did he thought he didn't deserve to be on a losing team?


----------



## UofMark (Jun 14, 2002)

Well the rumor around here is the Grizz drafting Mike Dunleavy Jr with the 4th pick and then hiring Mike Dunleavy as one of Sidney Lowes' assistants. Dunleavy coached the Lakers during Jerry West's tenure. I personally believe Sidney Lowe deserves another year and he's going to get it. We do have an owner now thats pulling out all the stops to win. The Grizz are in a new market with big corporate backing (FedEx, AutoZone). We just can't go six years and not win more than 23 games like they did in Vancouver. Management (and us the fans also) are expecting solid improvement this year. Coach Lowe needs to get us there or management will find somebody who will.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Well I think Sidney did a hell of job last year with the hand he was dealt. The team suffered through so many injuries and the guy never lost faith. But the owners told him next year he will judged by the amount of wins this team accumulates, so the pressure will be on. I'd say if he finishes at .500(41-41) that his job is safe but, anything less will be in jeopardy. I like the attitude and direction the owner and new management are taking because they're striving to be a winning organization in a new market. This guy has come in and put his money where his mouth is by saying to the fans and management "that his purse is open and trusting West to make good investments with it". So I'll say to all, take heed, because very soon this organization's losing past will just that, a thing of the past. I'm a season ticket holder and I just can't wait until draft day and also, see how things start working together in progress next season. And also, go Sidney Lowe and show management that you're the right man for the job.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Dont you guys think Wagner is better off in Memphis then Dunleavy is. I mean Wagner played his college ball in Memphis and you guys loved him (I hear), He is a point guard who can put points up in a hurry ala Iverson, He's not afraid to shoot when it counts (end of games) and he can take the place of JWILL (IMO JWILL cannot start on any playoff caliber team) not to say a rookie can.

Plus a staring linup of

Wright
Gasol
Battier
Dickerson
Wagner

Is impressive (MY GOD YOUR TEAM IS YOUNG) trade for Swift to get a solid veteran and you guys look good in the future


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Junkie, I love Wagner but I don't think he is what we need. Wagner is not a point guard. His natural position is the 2. I think Wagner will be put in the same situation as Iverson, teams trying to play him at the point but will later realize he's more productive at the 2. I don't think we should not draft Dunleavy either because there's not much he did with Duke that's so impressing. I think the right choice for the team would be to draft Butler because of his aggressiveness. I think Butler will be that Bonzi Wells type of player or either Nick Anderson in his early years with the Magic. I think he is ready to make an immediate impact with whatever team. For that reason, I think if we're not able to get a good veteran, that he'll be the next best thing coming out of the draft who is ready to come in and be productive immediately.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*why Dunleavy?*

He plays the same position as Battier. And, He isn't big enough to play PF, if the Grizz drafted Dunleavy, Battier would have to come off of the bench. I do agree that Wagner is more Iverson like. But, I think that with enought training at the PG spot, he could be a great PG. Maybe, the Grizz can trade Dickerson and J-Will for a PG, so Wagner can play SG?


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

The thing about Dunleavy is he will not be a supestar IMO people are comparing him to Bird (dont ask). 

At best Dunleavy will be Wally Szerbiak part (2). I agree Butler will be an impact player in the NBA in a couple of years.

The more I think about it if Yao, Jwill and Butler are gone by the time Memphis picks at 4 they are better off trading the pick, the last thing this team needs is another rookie.

There are plenty of teams who will give up very talented players to draft at 4. If they cant get 1 of the big 3(Yao,Jwill,Butler) why not go for players that are on the block

- Bonzi Wells
- 1 of the big three(Allen,Robinson,Cassel)
- Spree
-Lamar Odom
- Mike Finley

Any one of those 7 players can thrive playing for a team like Memphis where they will be the go to guy with Pau.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Paul will be something speical, I meant it. But I have to see him adding some weight in his body and be able to play defense against the powerful teams like Lakers, Kings, and Spurs.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

i think pau gasol its going to be the best super star, he do a lot of great thinkg in his rookie season and playing in the west, i think he will be the second or third best power forward in the league very soon. (only behind duncan, and may be garnet; neither malon or webber are as a good as i think gasol will be 
in the other hand, memphis need to make a few of moves before be a contender.. look at toronto the first time they get to playoffs, they trade it Jonathan bender (#5 pick overall that year) for a veteran Antonio Davis.. a lot of people criticed toronto for that deal, but that are the kind of trades that make a team a playoff contender.. i think they need to try to get the other davis (dale) from portland and make a hard rush for baron davis or andre miller... may be swift/j-will/fillers for andre miller/bagagge.
bringing on good proven players like those will atract some free agents willing to sign for little else than the minimum (players like bruce bowen or bryon rusell) i think that its what they need before trying to build from lottery (the clippers have been in lottery nearly a docen of years and they only have been in playoffs a few of years and getting down in the first round) a lot of young players with talent doesn't means succesful seasons, every team need to have quality veteran players who knows what is need to be a good team.


----------

